
Yes, bacon really is killing us - mcargian
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/01/bacon-cancer-processed-meats-nitrates-nitrites-sausages
======
abenedic
Worst part:

The trouble, as Jill Pell remarks, is that most of the bacon labelled as
nitrate-free in the US “isn’t nitrate-free”. It’s made with nitrates taken
from celery extract, which may be natural, but produces exactly the same
N-nitroso compounds in the meat. Under EU regulation, this bacon would not be
allowed to be labelled “nitrate-free”.

